# portmaster distfiles directory issue



## doc1623 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still fairly new to freebsd FreeBSD and I imagine this is a no-brainer for most of you. But, When I use portmaster it adds an extra forward slash to the distfiles path. /usr/ports/distfiles// and, surprise, it can't find the file (file.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//file)

This is a new install of 9.1 using http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9

*mount* shows

```
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles on /usr/ports/disfiles (zfs, local, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
```

The only portmaster.rc is the portmaster.rc.sample. I have auto completion for several shells but I tried bash, zsh, tcsh, csh. I don't have completions for all of them. I don't see the distfiles in any environmental variable (env). Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Duplicate slashes should not be a problem:

```
% ls /usr/ports/distfiles//xpdf-3.03.tar.gz 
/usr/ports/distfiles//xpdf-3.03.tar.gz
```

Please capture and paste the exact error.


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 12, 2013)

It doesn't seem to see it then it tries to fetch from ftp

```
=> libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//libreoffice.
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.rediris.es/mirror/TDF/libreoffice/src/3.5.7/libreoffice-core-3.5.7.2.tar.xz
```


```
freebsd# ls /usr/ports/distfiles/libreoffice
libreoffice-help-3.5.7.2.tar.xz
```


----------



## doc1623 (Jan 12, 2013)

nevermind I see that's the help file :stud Oh, well. Not sure why the ftp times out though.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

This is useful for ports where there are more than one *MASTER_SITES*, add this variable in etc/make.conf:

```
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes
```


----------

